# question about webmin email notification



## wonslung (Dec 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has used webmin email notification with FreeBSD disk quotas.


I'm wondering if there is a simple way to make it send emails to users who use unique email addresses....I know you can set up email aliases for incoming emails and have them go to an incoming email box but can you do the same for outgoing emails? or can you alias an incoming local email to an outgoing remote email account?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 9, 2009)

You can add their "unique e-mail address" to /etc/aliases, and any local messages delivered to their username will be sent to that address.

For example, for a local username of "foobar" with an e-mail address of "me@somewhere.com", an entry like 
	
	



```
foobar: me@somewhere.com
```
 is all you need.  Then, any messages delivered by the local system to "foobar" will get redirected to "me@somewhere.com".


----------



## wonslung (Dec 10, 2009)

COOL, that's what i was hoping for.  I imagined that's the way it would be but i've never had to do it.

that is awesome, thanks again


----------

